
Senior Huawei Official Acknowledges Clandestine Access to Mobile Networks - smacktoward
https://www.lawfareblog.com/senior-huawei-official-acknowledges-ability-clandestinely-access-mobile-networks
======
NonEUCitizen
The title of the article significantly twists the statement of the unnamed
Huawei official.

